# My hobby



## drew54 (Oct 13, 2018)

Some, of you know that I'm a behavioral specialist. I work with children who have behavioral issues,, and who have been abused mentally, physically, and emotionally. On the side I do photography. I just wanted to share some of my favorites that are on my phone.
The last black and white one was taken in Muncie Indiana and I won an award for it. The first image of the barn was my very first professional photo I had done. Anyway, tell me what you think! And if you got hobbies you want to share please do! I might find another one through you guys.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice! I go out kayaking every few days all Summer long from Southern Pa to Virginia. Provides lots of opportunities for landscape and wildlife photography.

Heres one i took this Wednesday, early morning, looking out toward the Chesapeake Bay, just south of Annapolis Md.
The early morning stillness was wonderful and the water like glass.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 13, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice! I go out kayaking every few days all Summer long from Southern Pa to Virginia. Provides lots of opportunities for landscape and wildlife photography.
> 
> Heres one i took this Wednesday, early morning, looking out toward the Chesapeake Bay, just south of Annapolis Md.
> The early morning stillness was wonderful and the water like glass.
> ...


That is an amazing photo! Very nice! I'm a little green work envy as I have yet to go kayaking. Do you have a website with your photography?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 13, 2018)

drew54 said:


> That is an amazing photo! Very nice! I'm a little green work envy as I have yet to go kayaking. Do you have a website with your photography?



Thanks... it’s all in the “lighting” and putting urself in the right location. No, no site. I post a lot on Twitter that get “re-tweated” by a few of the Chesapeake Bay Foundation groups and the local weather stations.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 13, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks... it’s all in the “lighting” and putting urself in the right location. No, no site. I post a lot on Twitter that get “re-tweated” by a few of the Chesapeake Bay Foundation groups and the local weather stations.



Thats amazing. I'll have to find your posts. Yes, it is all about lighting and location. And it sounds like you have a good handle on both. It's always nice to see fellow photographers.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 13, 2018)

drew54 said:


> Thats amazing. I'll have to find your posts. Yes, it is all about lighting and location. And it sounds like you have a good handle on both. It's always nice to see fellow photographers.



Here’s another one, same location.. love the broken sky, and the sun had just risen to the right in this pox.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 13, 2018)

I like that it has a smooth feel with the right amount of texture I the sky and the wooded area in the distance and the sun giving it a subtle accent. Very nice!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2018)

Don't miss the opportunity to post a nice photo for our calendar competition!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 14, 2018)

These are all such great pictures!


----------



## drew54 (Oct 14, 2018)

Jacqui said:


> These are all such great pictures!


Thank you. Do you have a hobby that you're passionate about it just enjoy doing?


----------



## nextut (Oct 16, 2018)

Wow! These are really nice pictures. You should have a photography website. I suggest that you create a free website with a website builder like hPage: https://www.hpage.com and build your photo gallery there. I reckon more people will be able to see it and some people might even book you as a professional photographer. Love the photos! You take them like a professional photographer.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 16, 2018)

nextut said:


> Wow! These are really nice pictures. You should have a photography website. I suggest that you create a free website with a website builder like hPage: https://www.hpage.com and build your photo gallery there. I reckon more people will be able to see it and some people might even book you as a professional photographer. Love the photos! You take them like a professional photographer.


 thank you!
I used to have a photography business, but it was a lot of work advertising for a part time hobby. I ended up closing it. The cost was much more than I was receiving. I don't charge individuals or families for pictures, but I was selling fine art prints.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 16, 2018)

nextut said:


> Wow! These are really nice pictures. You should have a photography website. I suggest that you create a free website with a website builder like hPage: https://www.hpage.com and build your photo gallery there. I reckon more people will be able to see it and some people might even book you as a professional photographer. Love the photos! You take them like a professional photographer.



Also, thanks for the reference to that Web site URL. I’ll check it out as well.


----------



## T Smart (Oct 16, 2018)

drew54 said:


> Thank you. Do you have a hobby that you're passionate about it just enjoy doing?



Fishing has become my hobby. It's my little escape from the stresses in life. There's something about being out in nature, away from society/screens, that let's you relax and truly reflect on life.


----------



## LaLaP (Oct 16, 2018)

Great photos you guys! 

I've had to give up my 2 greatest passions in the last couple years because my body is saying "That's enough". I used to be an avid rock climber and triathlete. It's been tough to give them up but I've recently started gardening a lot and I'm really getting into it. My yard was a clean slate 3 years ago and it's been so satisfying to see things grow and see the space change. Also so satisfying to eat veggies I grew and feed my tortoises.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 16, 2018)

T Smart said:


> Fishing has become my hobby. It's my little escape from the stresses in life. There's something about being out in nature, away from society/screens, that let's you relax and truly reflect on life.
> 
> View attachment 254282
> View attachment 254283


I've always been quite fond of nature and the absence of the rushed and busy atmospheres of society. Do you have a particular place you like to go?


----------



## drew54 (Oct 16, 2018)

LaLaP said:


> View attachment 254286
> View attachment 254287
> View attachment 254288
> View attachment 254289
> ...


Gardening is rather exciting I think. I'm sorry you had to give up two of your passions. I know what it's like to have to give something that you love to do up. I am glad that there is always other passions to be sought out. I have found that sometimes they are things that you would've never seen your self enjoying. It also, send that you have a talent for it! Very nice! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2018)

Drew, your photos are fantastic. Love the composition and lighting. Perfect angles. Very compelling and relaxing at the same time. Thank you for sharing them.

I have lots of hobbies. Always have. Motocross, SCUBA diving and free diving, defensive shooting classes, I keep a boat load of tarantulas, roaches and a few snakes and lizards, and as if I didn't already have enough to do, I took up falconry a few years ago. And don't forget TORTOISES!!!


----------



## drew54 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tom said:


> Drew, your photos are fantastic. Love the composition and lighting. Perfect angles. Very compelling and relaxing at the same time. Thank you for sharing them.
> 
> I have lots of hobbies. Always have. Motocross, SCUBA diving and free diving, defensive shooting classes, I keep a boat load of tarantulas, roaches and a few snakes and lizards, and as if I didn't already have enough to do, I took up falconry a few years ago. And don't forget TORTOISES!!!


Thank you so much! I think I am going to go hang out with you for a week! I have had lizards when i was 10. that didn't work out well unfortunately. Too much bad information. I don't know how you find time for all those awesome activities, but i am glad that you get to do those things. I can't do arachnids. I would love to be able to get a tarantula and hold it without issues, but i have yet to get that far. lol What kind of snakes and lizards do you own? How did you come about your interests in reptiles, motocross, and diving?


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2018)

drew54 said:


> Thank you so much! I think I am going to go hang out with you for a week! I have had lizards when i was 10. that didn't work out well unfortunately. Too much bad information. I don't know how you find time for all those awesome activities, but i am glad that you get to do those things. I can't do arachnids. I would love to be able to get a tarantula and hold it without issues, but i have yet to get that far. lol What kind of snakes and lizards do you own? How did you come about your interests in reptiles, motocross, and diving?


I had a pretty rough childhood in a pretty rough neighborhood in the middle of the city. Pursuing hobbies and occupying my mind and my time with things outside of my immediate living environment became a coping mechanism for me, and all these things are just FUN!!!

I don't hold my tarantulas. I just feed them and enjoy watching them grow and develop. Many tarantula keepers got into it to get over their fear of spiders. If ever you want to do it, I'd be happy to point you in the right direction, or go to Josh's other forum here: https://tarantulaforum.com Very supportive and friendly group.

I've always been drawn to animals. Many theories as to why, but in the end, I just like them. I find them fascinating, enthralling, and engaging. Understanding their behavior and interacting with them gives me entertainment, enjoyment and a sense of satisfaction and accomplishment like nothing else. Currently I have 4 Ackie monitor lizards and two unicolor cribo snakes. I've been keeping roaches since the early 90s. Got my first box turtle at age 7 in the 70's and my first sulcata as a teenager in the early 90s when the first CB babies started becoming available to the public. Through high school and college I worked in pet stores, focusing mainly on the fish and reptiles, but also parrots, dogs and small animals.

As far as diving, I've always been fascinated by the ocean and its inhabitants. I originally planned to be a marine biologist. That seemed to be a fun lifestyle, but not such a good way to pay the bills. I don't dive as much as I used to, but now my daughter is getting into it, so there will be more in my future.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Oct 16, 2018)

Very serene looking pics. My hobby has been music for as long as I can remember. It's always been my getaway from life's rigors. I stick mainly to guitar anymore, but I still dabble with symphonic compositions when I have time to concentrate, which is extremely rare anymore.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tom said:


> I had a pretty rough childhood in a pretty rough neighborhood in the middle of the city. Pursuing hobbies and occupying my mind and my time with things outside of my immediate living environment became a coping mechanism for me, and all these things are just FUN!!!
> 
> I don't hold my tarantulas. I just feed them and enjoy watching them grow and develop. Many tarantula keepers got into it to get over their fear of spiders. If ever you want to do it, I'd be happy to point you in the right direction, or go to Josh's other forum here: https://tarantulaforum.com Very supportive and friendly group.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that you found the best way to cope with a bad situation. I'm very glad that you got into the world of reptiles among other animals. You have been a great asset to many. It's interesting how things turn out. 

I would love to get over my fear of spiders. I will definitely check out that link. 

You really do have your hands full! Wow! whats it like to have 4 monitors? It seems that you have found your way around your interests and passions very well. I can see from a lot of your old posts and research that all your experiences and interests have served you well.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Very serene looking pics. My hobby has been music for as long as I can remember. It's always been my getaway from life's rigors. I stick mainly to guitar anymore, but I still dabble with symphonic compositions when I have time to concentrate, which is extremely rare anymore.


I tried learning guitar, but I would just get really frustrated with myself and I gave up. I wish i would have stuck with it. I like to think i would be good at it. Do you play in a band or anything?


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Oct 16, 2018)

drew54 said:


> I tried learning guitar, but I would just get really frustrated with myself and I gave up. I wish i would have stuck with it. I like to think i would be good at it. Do you play in a band or anything?


I used to play in several bands. I still fill in when needed on occasion, but that's very seldom anymore. Music is great therapy, and guitar playing helps with my arthritis.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 16, 2018)

Aside from my extreme love of tortoises, my passions also include being creative with my hands. I like to fix things and build things, whether it's updating my house, or building tortoise tables and enclosures...

Here are some photos of some past and present projects:

A Les Paul style guitar that I built from scratch using blueprints. That lizard was carved into the wood and then burned. I also play guitar.

Tearing out part of a wall inside my home.

I made a "raptor" grille for my truck.

I do my own brick work for outdoor tortoise enclosures.

Made a brick tower mailbox for my parents as a Christmas gift last year.

I'm also into firearms and have an 1881 "Coach Gun" that I'm working on restoring. I've been told I shoot like Annie Oakley and one of my nicknames is "Rambo Barbie."

I enjoy hiking and did the Grand Canyon "Rim to Rim" a couple years ago.

Also love to travel. Been to Ireland (photo of me at Cliffs of Moher) and Scotland in the last two years. Next up are Portugal and Spain.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Oct 16, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Aside from my extreme love of tortoises, my passions also include being creative with my hands. I like to fix things and build things, whether it's updating my house, or building tortoise tables and enclosures...
> 
> Here are some photos of some past and present projects:
> 
> ...


My wife thinks I enjoy projects. She had me remodel the master bath 2 weeks ago, paint every room last weekend, and put down new flooring throughout starting this weekend. Her love of watching me "enjoy myself" has set me back nearly 10k in less than a month. Lol


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> I used to play in several bands. I still fill in when needed on occasion, but that's very seldom anymore. Music is great therapy, and guitar playing helps with my arthritis.


There are two things I hope to accomplish before I die. One is learning to weld properly and the other is guitar. Bass guitar. I played a little in high school, but quickly got distracted by other things. There are some Cure songs with heavy bass guitar that I want to learn to play. Maybe someday... For now I'm busy raising a great kid, taking care of a lot of animals, killing bunnies with raptors, and oh yeah... having a career.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Oct 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> There are two things I hope to accomplish before I die. One is learning to weld properly and the other is guitar. Bass guitar. I played a little in high school, but quickly got distracted by other things. There are some Cure songs with heavy bass guitar that I want to learn to play. Maybe someday... For now I'm busy raising a great kid, taking care of a lot of animals, killing bunnies with raptors, and oh yeah... having a career.


Kids and career. Yep. Both of mine are grown now, but my career is going full force. I think i have enough interests/hobbies to sustain me during retirement. Thats at least 20 years away though.The Cure, huh? Awesome bass lines.


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Kids and career. Yep. Both of mine are grown now, but my career is going full force. I think i have enough interests/hobbies to sustain me during retirement. Thats at least 20 years away though.The Cure, huh? Awesome bass lines.


In 8 more years I'll have 30 qualified years with my union and I can retire with full benefits. Problem is that I'll be way too young to collect those benefits. I'll have to find something to do in the interim 10-15 years. TORTOISE FARMING!!! And guitar lessons and welding school and lot and lots of falconry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> In 8 more years I'll have 30 qualified years with my union and I can retire with full benefits. Problem is that I'll be way too young to collect those benefits. I'll have to find something to do in the interim 10-15 years. TORTOISE FARMING!!! And guitar lessons and welding school and lot and lots of falconry.


Or just staying on in a great job!


----------



## drew54 (Oct 17, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> I used to play in several bands. I still fill in when needed on occasion, but that's very seldom anymore. Music is great therapy, and guitar playing helps with my arthritis.



I'm glad you still play. What style do you mostly play?


----------



## drew54 (Oct 17, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Aside from my extreme love of tortoises, my passions also include being creative with my hands. I like to fix things and build things, whether it's updating my house, or building tortoise tables and enclosures...
> 
> Here are some photos of some past and present projects:
> 
> ...



Oh wow! You are very talented! I would love to be able to go to Scotland and Ireland in the next few years. I did here it rains there a lot in Scotland. That is a lovely guitar and a very nice grill. Within the next few weeks im about to get my first hand experience with building an enclosure. I'm completely clueless. Lol I think if you shoot like Oakley then that's very impressive and you restoring old rifles is just very cool. I loved hiking the grand canyon. It was line another world.


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 17, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> My wife thinks I enjoy projects. She had me remodel the master bath 2 weeks ago, paint every room last weekend, and put down new flooring throughout starting this weekend. Her love of watching me "enjoy myself" has set me back nearly 10k in less than a month. Lol



Lmao!!! That’s what real love is all about [emoji6]


----------



## drew54 (Oct 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> There are two things I hope to accomplish before I die. One is learning to weld properly and the other is guitar. Bass guitar. I played a little in high school, but quickly got distracted by other things. There are some Cure songs with heavy bass guitar that I want to learn to play. Maybe someday... For now I'm busy raising a great kid, taking care of a lot of animals, killing bunnies with raptors, and oh yeah... having a career.



How old is your child? With all that you do i still don't see how you have time for anything extra lol I barely have time left on the weekends too do anything.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> In 8 more years I'll have 30 qualified years with my union and I can retire with full benefits. Problem is that I'll be way too young to collect those benefits. I'll have to find something to do in the interim 10-15 years. TORTOISE FARMING!!! And guitar lessons and welding school and lot and lots of falconry.



Man where do you learn Falconry? That's something I've wanted to learn since I was a tiny human. The falcon is also my favorite bird and I have a falcon portrait tattoo. I have to tell you that your retirement plans are the greatest plans ever!


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2018)

drew54 said:


> How old is your child? With all that you do i still don't see how you have time for anything extra lol I barely have time left on the weekends too do anything.


She's almost 12 now.


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2018)

drew54 said:


> Man where do you learn Falconry? That's something I've wanted to learn since I was a tiny human. The falcon is also my favorite bird and I have a falcon portrait tattoo. I have to tell you that your retirement plans are the greatest plans ever!


You have to do a two year apprenticeship with a sponsor that is a Master Falconer or 3rd year general falconer, take a test, get an inspection of your facilities and pay a bunch of money for permits fees and licensing. Then the real work begins.

Its a lot of work, but very rewarding.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> You have to do a two year apprenticeship with a sponsor that is a Master Falconer or 3rd year general falconer, take a test, get an inspection of your facilities and pay a bunch of money for permits fees and licensing. Then the real work begins.
> 
> Its a lot of work, but very rewarding.


Between my wife and I we both have 3 kids each, 4 cats, Great Dane pup, and now a tortoise. 3-14 yrs is the age range of the kids. I still don't have as many responsibilities (kids and animals) as you. Well the Great Dane is equal to at least 30 torts and 6 kids lol I love parenting though and all my humans and animals. 

If I ever move out west or someplace more pleasant than Indiana I'll definitely look into selling my kids to cover the cost of learning Falconry. I'm kidding, but seriously.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> In 8 more years I'll have 30 qualified years with my union and I can retire with full benefits. Problem is that I'll be way too young to collect those benefits. I'll have to find something to do in the interim 10-15 years. TORTOISE FARMING!!! And guitar lessons and welding school and lot and lots of falconry.


Same here. I just retired after 36 years at the Broward County School Board....At 54.
Now what?
In my case....It was a part time job at Lowes.
I liked the idea of retiring. But so far, I'm not enjoying retirement.
Good luck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 17, 2018)

My primary hobby is still collecting and working on old motorcycles. Mostly Kawasakis.
I no longer race. I'm too old and sore now. But I still own a 209 H.P. streetbike.(just in case)
I also enjoy working on projects in the home. And that's handy because something always needs doing.
My animals and wife occupy the rest of my time.
I'd like to fish more. I'd like to ride more. But I seldom get around to it.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 17, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My primary hobby is still collecting and working on old motorcycles. Mostly Kawasakis.
> I no longer race. I'm too old and sore now. But I still own a 209 H.P. streetbike.(just in case)
> I also enjoy working on projects in the home. And that's handy because something always needs doing.
> My animals and wife occupy the rest of my time.
> I'd like to fish more. I'd like to ride more. But I seldom get around to it.


Nice! Do you have any pics of your bikes? Sound like you stay pretty busy. You should try to set aside some time to go fishing and riding sometime. It's always a good and therapeutic to get a good smile out of doing the things you love to do.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 17, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Same here. I just retired after 36 years at the Broward County School Board....At 54.
> Now what?
> In my case....It was a part time job at Lowes.
> I liked the idea of retiring. But so far, I'm not enjoying retirement.
> Good luck.


You need to go fishing and bike riding.


----------



## GreenFire719 (Oct 18, 2018)

I don’t do photography but I do a lot of artwork. I like painting and drawing and working on illustrator to do digital work, but my biggest passion is Origami. I do all sorts of “true” origami and I have been doing so since I was 6 years old. My whole bedroom is just filled with models and I have probably about 1500 sheets of origami paper in my room. I’m not so good at creating intricate models without a base but I have created a few models on my own. 
Here’s some physical work






I lost a good deal of digital works but here’s a surviving one


And here’s just a small portion of origami I do







(for size reference that is a dime that little crane is sitting on. There’s a flower in the back slightly smaller than the crane)
If anyone else does origami or is looking to start I’d love to hear!


----------



## drew54 (Oct 20, 2018)

GreenFire719 said:


> I don’t do photography but I do a lot of artwork. I like painting and drawing and working on illustrator to do digital work, but my biggest passion is Origami. I do all sorts of “true” origami and I have been doing so since I was 6 years old. My whole bedroom is just filled with models and I have probably about 1500 sheets of origami paper in my room. I’m not so good at creating intricate models without a base but I have created a few models on my own.
> Here’s some physical work
> View attachment 254478
> 
> ...


Very nice artwork! Origami always has interested me, but I never actually tried it. I suppose I'll put my tiny Japanese origami book to use some day. Is the tortoise riding a pterodactyl?


----------



## drew54 (Nov 11, 2019)

I thought I would add a few more photos I had taken recently.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 12, 2019)

My art ability is Appreciation. It never ceases to amaze me how 100 people could take the same photo under the same conditions and at least 1 always produces that magical perspective and ART is born. The University I work at is very Art heavy so I get to see all kinds of mediums-foam, clay, glass, wood, metal etc. To date my favorite piece was a masters student that made an exucutive's desk. He blended metal, wood, and glass so smoothly that you would expect to see it in a Fortune 500 Office. So please all you artists- keep producing!!!


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Nov 12, 2019)

drew54 said:


> I thought I would add a few more photos I had taken recently.


What kind of camera did you use? Just curious.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mizcreant said:


> What kind of camera did you use? Just curious.


Nikon d7200


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 25, 2019)

Its not an Hasselblad, but still a nice camera. Just joshing you my camera ability is decapitating people!


----------

